# Beretta 9000S Type F *Update



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with the beretta 9000 series? I ran across one yesterday and I'm thinking it's small enough to conceal with little to no problems at all. I think I'll go back to Gander Mtn. today and take a closer look. Here's a picture of the one I'm interested in. It's the Beretta 9000S Type F.










Update | 3-09-06

Well, I stopped by Gander Mountain and checked the gun out. It's pretty nice, felt good in my hands, the safety was pretty stiff, but overall pretty decent. Yesterday when I saw the gun it was 384.00, today it was 429.00. I asked the sales guy what was up with the price increase...he was glueless and had no idea why the price went up, but he did admit that is was cheaper yesterday. So I said... "Well, I'll buy it from you right now if you give me yesterdays price..." He just looked at me and shook his head NO... So I said... "400.00?" again, the answer was...NO. So I handed the gun back and walked away...Pissed!!

Arrrrggghhh!!!!! :smt013


----------



## CougarKeeper (Feb 24, 2006)

js... my first Beretta was a 9000s in 9mm. When I got back into pistols late in 2004 I started researching what I wanted to get new and found the 9000 and loved it. There have been many a person who has disliked the way the grip felt to them and the shallowness of the slide to grab and pull back. I had mine for over a year and about 3600 rounds of WW or UMC and was never as good as I would have liked on targets. I have acquired several Berettas since then and have gotten a whole lot better with my targets. I fanally gave up on the 9000s and it became our 2nd Px4. Since then I have gotten an 85FS and looking back that should have been what I bought as my first Beretta. 

The 84/85 series has a slightly longer barrel than the 9000 and a grip that feels like any other Beretta. I know... its only a .380... well, I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of that ! 

Maybe the price increase was fate telling you "you don't want that one". I just look back and see that i should have gone a different route, and finally did get back on track.

CK


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

CougarKeeper said:


> Maybe the price increase was fate telling you "you don't want that one". I just look back and see that i should have gone a different route, and finally did get back on track.
> 
> CK


Yeah, I'm looking at it that way...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

I’ve taken a look at that pistol, myself. The two things that kept me away from it were already mentioned: the stiff safety and the uncomfortable (to me) grip. I’ve heard that the safety will loosen up with time though. That extendable pinky thing is pretty cool too. Now you’ve got me wanting to check one out again… :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

GunCastGuy said:


> I've taken a look at that pistol, myself. The two things that kept me away from it were already mentioned: the stiff safety and the uncomfortable (to me) grip. I've heard that the safety will loosen up with time though. That extendable pinky thing is pretty cool too. Now you've got me wanting to check one out again&#8230; :?


The safety is extremely stiff! That's one thing I noticed right off the bat. The "extendable pinky thing" is pretty cool. In my hand it makes the grip feel pretty good...but, that being said, you would to make sure all the extra mags that you get for it also have it as well, or it's not going to feel right. I wish I knew someone who had one...I'd love to shoot it. I've heard pros and cons about the 9000, mostly cons... I would like to see for myself.


----------



## borowicz (Apr 4, 2006)

I've had a 9000S type F for about the past 6 or 7 years. However, I probably only have about 500 rounds through it. Overall, I like the size and the feel. I've got fairly large hands, and the grip is fine, expecially with the extended magazine with the finger tab. However, it is not a target pistol, and in 40 S&W it takes practice to use it effectively. Unfortunatley, you can tell by the number of rounds I've sent through it, I don't get the chance to practice. But, with that said, I still enjoy it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, as much as I like Berettas, there are other guns of that type that are better than the Beretta 9000. I'd get something else.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

I had one for a while - it was fine, fit my hand well, (big hands) but the slide was *STIFF*. It ended up with my son who loves it and has had no problems. He's put a bunch of rounds down range with it and it did loosen up for him.


----------



## jpserra (Dec 21, 2006)

imported_js said:


> Anyone have any experience with the beretta 9000 series? I ran across one yesterday and I'm thinking it's small enough to conceal with little to no problems at all. I think I'll go back to Gander Mtn. today and take a closer look. Here's a picture of the one I'm interested in. It's the Beretta 9000S Type F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got mine in March. Had 400 rounds through it. I paid $267. Ugly double action pull but very nice in auto. I've spent some time with it, since I am carrying it while I rebuild my Colt Commander, and found that it bites the top of my shooting hand. Other than that, I think it's a beautiful concealment gun. Like most Beretta's I've shot and owned, it is very tight and shoots point of aim every time. I did find that it likes stiff loads rather than lighter ones.

I'm sorry there are not more people shooting these pistols. Hard to find and hard to find someone who has one. Looking for feedback.

John


----------



## truck (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a 9000s f in 9 and 40. They take some practice to shot well as they are light and flip pretty well. You can find them for $ 338 from Brad Taylor on the Beretta Forum. I just hope parts and wont be an issue in the future.
truck


----------



## MOPH759FL (Jan 13, 2007)

*First I must say that I've liked all my guns, past-present and future. The 9000S fits my hand, a little fire and noise when fired but easy to control. Parts will never be a problem, its a Beretta, and yes the ambidextrous manual safety is a little stiff, at least when its on it stays on.

'There is a seat for every butt just like there is a fit for every hand. If there was one type of firearm that fit everyones hand and budget all these web sites would be boring*

_Eric_


----------



## pondhill (Jan 28, 2007)

The 9000 I have has not skipped a beat in over 1500 rounds what more can you ask from a ccw.


----------



## srtjm (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought the Beretta 9000s 9mm when I got my concealed carry permit and have never had the first problem. I have lost count of the rounds fired on range. Never had a problem carrying concealed. I will probably carry it forever. I have always loved Berettas, since when a Great friend of the family took me out shooting at age 12. We fired many weapons together, but the Beretta always stood out to me. I really like that the 9000s has the exposed barrel slide.


----------

